# AKC & UKC shows?



## maci101 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello, long time no see! I"m wondering where do you go to to find out the next AKC & UKC show.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

here is a link to find upcoming UKC shows. Have fun!

United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events


----------



## maci101 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link,do you know how you can find out about the akc shows?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan is only UKC registered, so I don't know about the AKC shows, but I'm sure if you go to the website, they must have a link for upcoming events.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

For AKC go to akc.org and click on Events and you can put in a state and type of show, conformation, obedience,agility etc and find events in your area.


----------

